# numb fingers and sore wrist



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

hi folks wonder if you can help

think i'm getting carpal tunnel syndrome symptoms mainly in right hand, waking to dead fingers with wrist ache that stays for most of the day. i know i'm a likely candidate as a)female b)hypothyroidism c)pregnant.  want i would like to know is does it get better or worse as the preg. proceeds. and does it go away once the baby is born??  thanks for your help


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Poor you

Carpel tunnel can worsen in pregnancy and it can take weeks/months for it to go afterwards.  Have you seen a physio for some wrist supports as they can be really effective and acupuncure can be very effective too.

I hope you get some relief soon

jan


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

thanks Jan

its been niggling for a while but this week coming out in full force, so haven't said anything to anyone as not seen anyone.  have appt with consultant next wednesday so will mention it to him then.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Since I woke up this morning, I have had pins and needles in my left hand, and really achy knuckles - which is worse on the left.

My lef tknee also aches, but i have put that down to lugging around an extra 2 stone!!

I'm quite swollen - I took my engagement ring off when the weather was really hot - and I've had to take my wedding ring off today  I also can't wear my normal work shoes and have had to wear loose trainers.

The pins an needles seem to have settled a little, but my knuckles are still really stiff.

Any suggestions?

Thanks hun

Sallywags[br]: 31/08/06, 12:21Something else i just thought of - I also keep getting lots of small white blotches all over my hands - I'm assuming that's related?


----------

